# Jeep Renegade Concept Car. AWESOME.



## dustinzgirl (Jan 5, 2010)

I WANT THIS. Well, one that seats 10, not 2. Get on it Jeep!!

*Use Less Fuel ... Have More Fun Out There*
The 2008 Jeep® Renegade Concept is a sporty two-seater that is just as equipped to navigate a winding off-road trail as it is to turn heads on the auto show circuit. With its stand-alone, cut-down windshield and doors with their lower sections cut out, it's a minimalistic, eco-friendly approach to having maximum fun. Plus, it combines a lithium-ion battery pack with and a small-displacement BLUETEC diesel engine, which together help the Renegade achieve a fuel economy of more than 110 miles per gallon.


Jeep - Jeep Auto Shows - Concept Vehicles - Jeep Renegade


----------



## Omphalos (Jan 5, 2010)

I used to play a pencil-and-paper RPG called Car Wars. One of the cars you could get was a jacked up Lamborghini. Made me feel the same way when I saw that one in the link above. I want one too.

Although the Jeep would be cooler with doors like that Lambo too.  The Countache.  I think they swept forward and up.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Off road lambos are pretty sweet too.


----------



## Omphalos (Jan 6, 2010)

Never seen that one.  Guess they finally put all that tractor know-how to some good use, huh?


----------



## Interference (Jan 6, 2010)

Nit-pick - wouldn't you get splashed by mud and stuff with those great holes in the door?  Otherwise, coo-ell!


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 6, 2010)

Pretty! (but not particularly useful off road, IMO).
Neither has acceptable approach/departure angles (needed for off road stair steps) or the ability to significantly increase the tire size (needed for deep mud, snow and large rocks).
My opinion (as a dedicated abuser of Jeeps off road); these are for the soccer dads, mall crawlers and wannabees. If either has independent front suspension using a front differential, its unsuitability for off road use is further enhanced.

BTW; getting smacked with gobs of mud (as well as getting wet) is a traditional part of owning a real Jeep (and being a true Jeeper). (Real Jeeps have no more than 2 doors, sometimes a tailgate, are equipped with a frame (for durability) and are primarily for off road use where progress is sometimes measured in feet per hour in terrain that is difficult or impossible to walk through (normally you can climb or swim it though)). 

Enjoy!


----------



## Pyan (Jan 6, 2010)

How about an off-roader Porsche, then? (no, really!)






Porsche_type-597_Jagdwagen


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 6, 2010)

Same approach angle problem.
We regularly drive steps in excess of 32" (0.82 meter) and occasionally do drop offs of well over a meter the Porsche and the sports cars would have issues, on all but gravel roads or very easy trails.
I see they also all have break over issues (too low in the center) this is important when driving over 3/4 to 1 meter rocks to prevent hangup and serious body damage.

Unimogs are good!

Whining is not allowed (stomping around and swearing is acceptable for up to 20 minutes after inducing serious off road damage).

Enjoy!


----------

